

HTTP Field Notes - ryandotsmith
http://rfcbook.heroku.com/

======
duck
Not sure what the market is for this, but seems like a pretty fun idea
especially if you give it a good design/layout style.

How much would it cost?

~~~
bobbywilson0
$10 seems reasonable for paperback bound

